#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Broeder Alkhattab: lessenreeks nu ook in Eindhoven

## RdVG01

*Eindhoven, Brabant, Limburg en de rest:*

Afgelopen vrijdag alhamdoelilah een succesvolle lezing in Eindhoven: Zij inspireren mij.
Dit was direct de aftrap van de succesvolle lessenreeks *'Verhalen van de Profeten'*, incha Allah vanaf januari 2017 ook in Eindhoven.

De kick-off van module 1 staat gepland op 11 januari. Dit betreft de eerste acht lessen in deze reeks, op de woensdagavonden van 19:00 tot 22:00.

Meld je snel aan via www.alkhattab.nl/inschrijvingen VOL = VOL

*ACTIE:* voor iedere persoon die jij aanmeldt en de lessen komt volgen, krijg je € 5,- korting. Deze persoon betaald dankzij jou ook de kortingsprijs van € 65,-. Ook voor koppels is er een speciale prijs. Wees dus niet alleen voor jezelf, maar ook voor iemand anders een sebeb naar het goede.

Voor meer informatie, kijk op lessenreeks  Broeder Alkhattab of mail [email protected]

Klik op de video voor een sneak preview

----------


## RdVG01

Alhamdoelilah niet ontzettend veel plaatsen meer over. Dus grijp je kans nog incha Allah.

----------

